# Пьезодатчики



## Valah (2 Авг 2011)

Если у кого-то есть опыт установки пьезиков на аккордеон, поделитесь информацией: какая модель, куда крепить (может фото). 
Может кто-то знает как это делают итальянцы?
Заранее благодарю за информацию


----------



## SashHen (3 Авг 2011)

Насколько я знаю, там не пьезики нужны. Бывает, конденсаторными микрофонами вызвучивают.


----------



## Valah (3 Авг 2011)

У меня есть конденсаторный микрофон "Beyerdynamic" и я им доволен . Но, играя в живом составе, на мощной аппаратуре в закрытых помещениях, он ловит лишнее


----------

